# It’s Not Painful. It’s Not Scary. It Just Gets the Dog’s Attention!



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw this great article about some dog training methods we have been discussing on the forum recently like water sprays, pet correctors, shaking a can full of coins etc. and wanted to share it here.

This article describes in great detail just what is wrong with these methods. First, it's a lie that these things are 'neutral'. If your dog is so frenzied that he won't even look at you for the yummiest treat, he is not stopping barking because he was neutrally distracted by a loud noise. He is stopping because he got scared. If the method was neutral, it wouldn't work. 

From the blogpost —


> Some dog trainers who use tools such as shock, prong, or slip collars, or startle the dog with thrown objects or loud noises, claim that these things are done only to “get the dog’s attention.” They may further insist that the dog is not hurt, bothered, or scared.
> 
> This sounds like the Holy Grail of dog training. It’s the Magical Attention Signal! It can get your dog’s attention, get him to do something, or stop doing something, all rolled into one. You don’t have to use those pesky treats or toys, and it certainly doesn’t hurt or bother the dog!
> 
> ...


Read the full article here — It's Not Painful. It's Not Scary. It Just Gets the Dog's Attention! | eileenanddogseileenanddogs

Finally, a great comment on the post —


> I have to say, it always blows my mind that positive trainers/teachers still have to have this conversation. If someone threw a bag of chains at me, they may get my attention but not my respect. If they shocked, choked or pinched me I would not be in a receptive state to learn anything new. I’d be scared, confused and angry. However, if you brought out food and maybe a book (one of MY favorite things) I’d be willing to do just about anything. You sure would have my attention.


Develop a relationship of mutual respect with your dog, not one where they listen to you because if they don't who knows what other scary thing you might whip out. Positive methodologies in dog training are not quick fixes, they are not shortcuts, but isn't your dog worth it?

I highly recommend the book *Fired up, frantic and freaked out* for owners dealing with reactive dogs (TV reactive, protective barking etc.). Amazon link — [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fired-Up-Frantic-Freaked-Out/dp/0985934921[/ame]


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I just sent it to my kindle.... :thumbsup:


----------

